# Beau Technique vs MINI cooper S and Audi RS4



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks once again for viewing yet another write up by *Beau Technique*. This *BMW mini* was assessed a short while back and booking was made for the weekend just past. Enhancement was on the cards as Andrew wanted a sharper look for the car and for his lady. Vehicle was dropped off and Andrew inquired about removal of the stripes on the bonnet. The hazzards and potential issues were put forward and he was happy for me to proceed. Whilst the car was in the unit I cracked on with the stripe removal so the befores will be mixed in with this.














































Using a heat gun to loosen the vynil I gently removed the stripes...




























Taken outside and on with the 18 point wash process. Arches / wheels / tyres / lower sections and doorshuts were pre sprayed with *Autosmart G101*, door shuts / arches / tyres aggitated with various brushes and rinsed. Wheels cleaned with *Autosmart smartwheels* and *Valetpro brushes*...



















Rinsed then foamed with *Autobrite supasnowfoam* and *Meguiars all purpose cleaner* mix...










Left to dwell and all relevant knooks and crannies aggitated with a soft brush then rinsed and washed 2 bucket method with *Meguiars microfibre washmitt* & *Valetpro concentrated car shampoo*...










Rinsed off and then usual tar removal with *Autosmart tardis*, rinsed and clayed. Claying undertaken with *yellow poly clay* and *Meguiars last touch spray detailer* as lube. Contamination was heavy all over.

From the roof ( one side )...










Rear quarter...










Yes, tar had been worked with quite heavily with tardis so the contamination was quite extroardinary. Final rinse down...










Dryed using *Autosmart tango* and *Autosmart waffle towels* and left for a few minutes with the unit heater on to dry the car ready for taping up. Taped up and reayd to roll...










The level of defects was quite average and concidering the size of the car I felt a little extra tweek was* in order so a single set all over with Farecla wool pad and Scholl concepts S17+* followed by *Scholl concepts S17+* on *3M yellow polishing pad* gave some great results...










Bit closer...










Door complete...










Bit closer again...










Other than some deeper RDS, the finish was coming on nicely, briging out the blue metalic giving a more true and vibrant look...



















Nice bird lime etching on the bonnet...










And all gone...










Even closer...










Love the metal hallides in this unit. Continuing rund the car, tailgate was in a tired state...



















But came good in the end...




























Bit of a play around action shot...










All metalwork was slightly tarnished so Britemax was on the cards and played a blinder.

Before...










And after...










Exhausts...










During ( 50 / 50 )...










And after...










Glass cleaned & sealed. Trims with *Autosmart trim wizzard* & tyres with *Zaino Z16*. Wheels sealed and *Swissvax onynx* to protect...










Whilst curing. Interior was given a quick vac and door shuts attended to. Wax removed and a final wipe down with *Scholl concepts SW20* to reveal this...








































































































































And that the end of that chapter...










Now, for an added quickie. Todays caper which was going to be enhanced but ended up being random polishing via rotary, glazing and sealing with engine detail and interior valet. Afters only so enjoy...



































































































































































What a beauty...


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work on the mini Scott, looks very sharp :thumb: Can't beat a sprint blue RS4 in all its glory!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

stunning work on both mate.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice, just love the RS4.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Scott, loving the Audi:argie:


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

very pleased with the car  the lady is over the moon 

she has just seen the thread too :thumb:

sent me into a cleaning craze i spent a good few hours on my car today too! haha! 

will be making that appointment soon :detailer:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Great result, looks awesome !!

Dene


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work on the mini Scott, looks very sharp :thumb: Can't beat a sprint blue RS4 in all its glory!!!





swiftjon said:


> stunning work on both mate.





GSVHammer said:


> Very nice, just love the RS4.





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Scott, loving the Audi:argie:





AS_Dene said:


> Great result, looks awesome !!
> 
> Dene


Cheers guys.:thumb:



andrew186 said:


> very pleased with the car  the lady is over the moon
> 
> she has just seen the thread too :thumb:
> 
> ...


Dirty or not I would be happy rolling in that beast Andrew. Keep it clean bud and thanks for the comments. Glad your both happy with the end result and when your ready with car number 2.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Love the Audi .. But their again .. I'm Biased  great work on both cars


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on both, Love the RS4


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gdavison said:


> Love the Audi .. But their again .. I'm Biased  great work on both cars





Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work on both, Love the RS4


Cheers both. Lot of lovers for the dubs and 4 rings:thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Loving the Audi. Choices choices though.

My M3 or your RS4??? :driver:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Choices choices though.
> 
> My M3 or your RS4??? :driver:


No Probs .. My RS6 :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mercury Detailing said:


> Loving the Audi. Choices choices though.
> 
> My M3 or your RS4??? :driver:


Got to be the RS4 bud. Sound phenominal when first fired up and even better when going up the road. Not saying the M3 isnt any good as they are real nice to but teh Audi does it for me.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there mate

The mini looks so much better without the stripes...

Gotta love the colour of the RS4!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers bud.


----------

